# G2 tools??? anyone



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

has anyone used the G2 drywalltools i am thinking about getting the 4" angle head to try out. Possibly if i get feed back


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Cazna is the only guy on here I think that has one I'm sure he will be able to give you some input .


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Just curious , why 4 inch angle head ?


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*trying to solve bone edge on wall issues*

i was thinking bout trying to see if it helps with bone edges coating better


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Well if you're going to get anything don't get Goldblatt....
Im not sure what the price differences are but i'd spend the extra money and get a different brand. And a 4" is huge for an angle head bro!
If im not mistaken im pretty sure Goldblatt is even the only company that makes one. That's how rarely people use 4" angle heads.

Like sdrdrywall said, I think Cazna's the only one who's got one and Im pretty sure he had good things to say about it. I doubt it was a 4" but who knows. Personally, I would try another brand and just get a 3.5"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the tapeworm and the G2 4 inch heads, The tapeworms great, I have run the G2 4 a few times, Goes good, The blades can be a bit scratchy though, A rub over with some wetanddry sandpaper helps, It needs run in a but more yet, The tapeworms great right out of the box, But you DO need a mudrunner, If you havent got one then dont try it, Go a 3.5 head.

They are 4inch heads PT, That what im using in my mudrunner corner clip, The tapeworm 4 inch head, And why you say, Becouse it covers better, Covers the high shoulder better, If you hold a blade in the corner its not as steep, I can quickly pass the PC sander over the corner with out ruining them, I dont get blown tapes, They are well covered, Its just better and i like it, Some may not, Thats up to you.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I have the tapeworm and the G2 4 inch heads, The tapeworms great, I have run the G2 4 a few times, Goes good, The blades can be a bit scratchy though, A rub over with some wetanddry sandpaper helps, It needs run in a but more yet, The tapeworms great right out of the box, But you DO need a mudrunner, If you havent got one then dont try it, Go a 3.5 head.


That's what I figured too, because of the size of the head, you definitely need allot of mud in your corner to fill.
Like me and caz said, try a 3.5" you won't regret it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's what I figured too, because of the size of the head, you definitely need allot of mud in your corner to fill.
> Like me and caz said, try a 3.5" you won't regret it.


Look at my above post again PT, I edited it, That second pic is the 4 inch heads next to a 3.5 DM. Big suckers arnt they, They are great, Machine corners like hand finished corners with a 4inch knife like i did for 10years.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Look at my above post again PT, I edited it, That second pic is the 4 inch heads next to a 3.5 DM. Big suckers arnt they, They are great, Machine corners like hand finished corners with a 4inch knife like i did for 10years.


Hahaha!! Holy flippen! They are huge!
I just use a 3".
Thats so funny looking. :yes:
As long as they do the trick for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*will do*

i use to tape with 2" angle head and glze with 3" TT head but since i accidently dropped my 2 and broke it ive been using a 2 combo flusher and glaze with a 3 but i will try the 3.5 Thanks again


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!! Holy flippen! They are huge!
> I just use a 3".
> Thats so funny looking. :yes:
> As long as they do the trick for ya! :thumbsup:


:thumbup: Yeah mate, They sure are big and chunky, The blades on the tapeworm are more than twice as thick as a standard head, I just like the finish, Im prob too over fussy sometimes for my own good, But hey, I got heaps of work so somethings working out for me.

Each to our own, We are all right and wrong in someways.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Years ago I tried their experimental box with changing heads...It did not coat to well, it somehow wiped tight even when wide open, design flaw I think...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

phooey on you caz I just ran down my N-Star 3.5 and now cain't get blades for it

heard the 4 is ticky-Boo for those Billion Dollar homes


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

4 inch angle head that seems like alot of work. I got the G2 nail spotters but hardly ever use the, and the gaskets are junk. Now their Handles are great! Cheap prices, well built, cant find any fault in the handle AT ALL!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> 4 inch angle head that seems like alot of work. I got the G2 nail spotters but hardly ever use the, and the gaskets are junk. Now their Handles are great! Cheap prices, well built, cant find any fault in the handle AT ALL!!


The spotters arnt very good, You can get tapetech spotter gaskets, They fit and are better, I sold my spotters and got a tapepro 3, MUCH better.

Pumps great, 4 inch head is no more work if you feed it with a runner. Hopeless without.


----------

